# Huh? “Uber uses LiveAnswer to provide phone support to all of its drivers in the U.S.



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*From Uber to GSN Games, How LiveAnswer is Managing Their Calls*
Camila Souza 
(Twitter @cfunk305)
*http://tech.co/uber-gnstv-liveanswer-managing-calls-2015-01*


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

The IT Crowd - Assistance (Season4):


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *From Uber to GSN Games, How LiveAnswer is Managing Their Calls*
> Camila Souza
> (Twitter @cfunk305)
> *http://tech.co/uber-gnstv-liveanswer-managing-calls-2015-01*


Never got a phone # or directions for that when I was driving.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *From Uber to GSN Games, How LiveAnswer is Managing Their Calls*
> Camila Souza
> (Twitter @cfunk305)
> *http://tech.co/uber-gnstv-liveanswer-managing-calls-2015-01*


The next time I see a phone number for Uber will be the first time!


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh Good...

More "Canned" answers from a person not just an email...

This should be great!! (Sarcasm)


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

This just means that Uber Support people are about to be given their walking papers so Uber can further increase their profit margin.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

That's mean Fuber about to charge the driver for anyone needs to call. . 
And you will hear ( hello do you need help howmany minutes you like to talk the minute charge 15 cent...)
So how many minutes is enough. ..?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

This is hysterical since it is absolutely impossible to call Uber for anything. I've seen an emergency number around a couple times, though they state this is only to be used in case of an accident. Which is even better...who wouldn't want a canned response after getting in an accident?!


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe we build Fuber. .so just we can forces Fuber to stop all the BS.. they do to the drivers. .. and more. ..


----------

